# Bugs N Tar!



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

What is the best option for removing Tar/Bugs from the front of the car without causing swirl marks or scratching it?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Mineral spirits or an off the shelf bug remover product.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Having that problem too i see, went to naples a few months back and i still have like 4 insects fossilized into my bumper. Haven't used anything special, just washed it normal.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Having that problem too i see, went to naples a few months back and i still have like 4 insects fossilized into my bumper. Haven't used anything special, just washed it normal.


Yeh. Especially here in FL, bugs run rampant. I just dont wanna swirl into the paint. Especially with love bug season upon us. Those things eat paint

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

WD40 or a Clay Bar?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

After you get it all off, wax it. Wax goes a long ways towards making the surface easier to clean.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I had to use WD40 to remove the glue from my dealer sticker. Bugs shouldn't be as bad though, What about using some really hot water with some soap? That should make the bug get soft enough to gently wipe off I think?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I have so many splatter spots that are tough to get off. Ill try some of these solutions.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good old water and a mr. Clean magic eraser got all the bugs off my car after every road trip 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Might not be the best but I have been using kerosene for years and it works for just about anything.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are looking for a solution to soften the bugs and tar, then there are commercial car care products for that. Goo Gone is also a great product for such things. So far, I have removed bugs and tar without resorting to a solution. Scrubbing with a terry cloth towel works sometimes, and I've found that a chamois also works. And the thumb nail makes a great scraper that's safe on paint. Really heavy tar spots might require a solution.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Use either Goo Gone or Simple Green and a rag, then once you have everything off, use a clay bar kit to get the stuff you cant see. After that a nice coat of wax will help guard from having to much work in the future...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

little rinse,wash with auto soap and microfiber cloth let dry or wipe dry with cloth.
polihing compound woks the best for me . just a little elbow grease .
wax .


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...hmmm, "*Bugs N Tar*" sounds like a 'snack' for *non*-_vegetarian _*petroleum* _**********_?

...or, one heck of a potent "whiskey N chocolate-chips" bar drink!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

As for myself I have used WD-40. It works great on tar and leaves a light coating behind so the next time tar is there will be easy to get off. I also use a Car bra from *Colgan* when I take the car out on major highways to keep the bugs a stones away. I have used this on my 2002 Camaro for 10 yrs and the front looks brand new no marks at all. This helped for my trade in on the 2012 LTZ/RS that I should have in another 3 weeks it will be built hopefully this week . Once it arrives I will purchase the Colgan bra for this ride. They also have a screen mesh sewn into the front for added stone protection from getting into the grill area.

Colgan Custom


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Prestone makes something called Bugs & Tar. It's amazing! I use it all the time.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

A really good coat of wax and everything seem to wash off with little or no effort.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...when I was driving 1,800-miles back-n-forth between Memphis, TN and my home, I would _always _first apply a *heavy* coat of *Carnuba Wax*™ to protect the front of the car from highway-speed debris, letting the "wax" take the hit instead of the "paint" underneath the wax.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> What is the best option for removing Tar/Bugs from the front of the car without causing swirl marks or scratching it?


Many have suggested various cleaners & sprays... pick one (I use Bug & Tar spray) & follow up with these (see link) for the final removal. I found them in store 2 for $3 & really like the way they work on bug & other stubborn debris on my car. Use even pressure & variable motion elbow grease & the stuff comes off with no bad results to finish.

http://www.pepboys.com/product/details/256595/741/


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

DnL hand cleaner if not a bug and tar remover.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to even wax it yet. Still need to do Swirl X


----------



## ARsummit (Sep 6, 2011)

greased lightning cleaner and degreaser. you can buy it at home depot in the cleaning section. spray it on and give it a few minutes and pressure wash it off. takes off almost everything with no scrubbing which is where the swirl marks come from in the first place. i used to own a detail business for extra side money. just make sure you wax it afterwards.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> Might not be the best but I have been using kerosene for years and it works for just about anything.


Kerosene or diesel will wipe tar off in one swipe. You only need to put a small amount on a soft cloth. will not hurt the paint.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

cerbomark said:


> Kerosene or diesel will wipe tar off in one swipe. You only need to put a small amount on a soft cloth. will not hurt the paint.


Just try not to get the diesel on your hands, that stuff is notttt healthy for your skin.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cerbomark said:


> Kerosene or diesel will wipe tar off in one swipe. You only need to put a small amount on a soft cloth. will not hurt the paint.


I love kerosene. Great for soaking engine parts like hydraulic lifters overnight. They come out clean as new.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I just had this same problem last week.... 2500km road trip and the carnage on my bumper was nasty..... Dragon flies are the worst at splatter..... 
I use the WD-40 trick..... Spray down the entire front end, dripping wet and give a good rub with a micro fiber cloth...... I then spray down the area
again and let it sit for about 20min, and nail the entire are with my pressure washer then give it a good car wash.... NO bugs left at all..... 

What I didnt do on this trip as I normally do, is wax the **** out of the front end and wash it once im at my destination, then wash again when home.. But
was running short of time.... Wish I just did it anyways.... =)


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

Driving in farm country I get tons of bugs. I use an old clay bar, wipes them right off. I don't use that one for the rest of the car, I keep a clean one for that. Plus I just use water, not quick detailer.


----------

